# DECCW - reptile ballot



## DEC (Sep 16, 2010)

The Department of Environment, Climate Change and Water (DECCW) is offering a number of reptiles for disposal through a ballot. The following species have been identified for the Department and are advertised as:

4 Eastern Snake-Necked Turtle (Chelodina longicollis)
1 Eastern Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli)
1 Shingleback Lizard (Tiliqua rugosa)
1 Common Bluetongue (Tiliqua scincoides)
1 Eastern Water Dragon (Physignathus lesueurii)

Every effort has been made to correctly identify these animals. The Department cannot guarantee the identification of an animal offered though the ballot system.

These animals have been seized during recent law enforcement investigations. Some of these animals may have been caught in the wild and their original capture locations are unknown. The return of these animals to the wild is not a responsible conservation option.

The Department recommends that a veterinarian checks all animals received through the ballot system and a reptile hygiene protocol be followed.

If you wish to be included in the ballot you must register your interest by 9.00 AM Monday 20th September 2010. Registrations received after this time will not be accepted. You can register your interest by either a faxed message to 02 9585 6401 or an emailed message to [email protected] 

Phone inquiries will not be accepted.

Your registration must include the following:

1.	the words DECCW BALLOT in the title of your fax or email
2.	your full name
3.	your address
4.	a prioritised list of the animals you would like to register for
5.	your current NSW Animal Keepers’ Licence number authorising the possession of the animals you have registered for
6.	your contact number between 11.00AM and 12:00PM on Monday 20th September 2010
7.	NOTE: only one individual animal per licensee can be provided

Any registrations that do not include all of the above will be excluded from the ballot. Licences will be checked before the ballot. Expired licences or licensees whose fauna record books we have not received for 2010 will also be excluded from the ballot.


NB: If you are successful in the ballot you must be available to collect the animal from the Department’s Hurstville office between 1.30PM and 2.30PM on Tuesday 21st September 2010. If you intend to have someone collect the animals from our office on your behalf they must have permission from you IN WRITING. Verbal permission will not be accepted.

If you are successful:

1.	you will be notified by phone between 11.00AM and 12.00PM on Monday 20th September 2010;
2.	you must collect the animal from the Department’s Hurstville office between 1.30PM and 2.30PM on Tuesday 21st September 2010. If you are unable to collect your animal during this time it will be forfeited to the next available person; and 
3.	you must bring a bag (eg pillow case) and hard-shelled lockable container to transport your animal.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 17, 2010)

Get your ballots in folks! We are lucky to have this system in NSW.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 17, 2010)

very lucky -.- c'mon Victorian government, join in!


----------



## waikare (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah i use to live in nsw and got a couple of reptiles off a ballot, and now i live in victoria, i think ever state should have it as it gives the illegally caught animals a second chance as they cant just be released into the wild again.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what other states do with seized natives?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 17, 2010)

Fuscus, in QLD they are offered to wildlife parks and demonstrators. I have received bits and pieces over the years. Usually it is basic stuff like Carpet Pythons, but there has been Perenties and Thorny Devils go through before.


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 17, 2010)

They also have been offered to herp club members recently (at least in Townsville they have)


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 17, 2010)

G'day Tsuabakai,

That's happened down here too, but generally only after wildlife parks and demonstrators have turned them down. Were the animals anything special?


----------



## lizardjasper (Sep 19, 2010)

I wish QLD did this, I would love that shingleback and water dragon!


----------



## dragonboy69 (Sep 19, 2010)

DEC said:


> The Department of Environment, Climate Change and Water (DECCW) is offering a number of reptiles for disposal through a ballot. The following species have been identified for the Department and are advertised as:
> 
> 4 Eastern Snake-Necked Turtle (Chelodina longicollis)
> 1 Eastern Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli)
> ...



question 4 what do i put for that ? 1 or in order of preference what id like to win please help thanks


----------



## dadaman (Sep 19, 2010)

They are really seizing a number of reptiles at the moment.


----------



## bullfrog (Sep 19, 2010)

hi i have put in for the ballot and am wondering if i win would someone from that area be able to pick it up for me? if so i will pay for fuel and AAE to the airport near where i live


----------



## syeph8 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Fuscus, in QLD they are offered to wildlife parks and demonstrators. I have received bits and pieces over the years. Usually it is basic stuff like Carpet Pythons, but there has been Perenties and Thorny Devils go through before.


 
i always wondered how people kept thorny devils considering the vast magnitude of ants that are required to feed them daily. gorgeous aminals but how many people (even wildlife parks) would be able to take these and care for them for an extended period of time?


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 19, 2010)

dragonboy69 said:


> question 4 what do i put for that ? 1 or in order of preference what id like to win please help thanks


 If you only are interested in 1 animal, just write the name of that one. If you'd like several write:
Preferences:
1. (reptile you most want)
2. (another one you'd like)
3. etc.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 19, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> i always wondered how people kept thorny devils considering the vast magnitude of ants that are required to feed them daily. gorgeous aminals but how many people (even wildlife parks) would be able to take these and care for them for an extended period of time?


 an ant farm ?


----------



## dragonboy69 (Sep 19, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> If you only are interested in 1 animal, just write the name of that one. If you'd like several write:
> Preferences:
> 1. (reptile you most want)
> 2. (another one you'd like)
> 3. etc.


thanks pythonmum your tops


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 19, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Tsuabakai,
> 
> That's happened down here too, but generally only after wildlife parks and demonstrators have turned them down. Were the animals anything special?



From memory there were two or three lots, mostly pythons and a couple of adult turtles. The only ones that stood out were a couple of half-decent jungles but otherwise it was just standard coastal carpets. To be honest I didn't pay that much attention as I would not want to bring animals of unknown history into my home. The main reason it was memorable was that it was the first time our local authorities had offered such a thing.


----------



## Alldone (Sep 20, 2010)

Wonder why they don't put any details about them - like their age or size or anything???

My son just got a call to say that he's won the eastern carpet & now I'm wondering if it'll be an advanced hatchie or an 8 foot monster! :lol:

Any recommendations on what we should do when we pick him/her up?? We were REALLY not expecting to win as we NEVER win anything!


----------



## booboomoomoo (Sep 20, 2010)

does anyone know the size of the turtles as when i go tomorrow to pick one up i dont want to have a large container and its only a little thing


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 20, 2010)

MartinsMum said:


> Wonder why they don't put any details about them - like their age or size or anything???
> 
> My son just got a call to say that he's won the eastern carpet & now I'm wondering if it'll be an advanced hatchie or an 8 foot monster! :lol:
> 
> Any recommendations on what we should do when we pick him/her up?? We were REALLY not expecting to win as we NEVER win anything!


 
WOW, congrats.... you are going to need to rearrange something at home at this rate, you have really had a reptile explosion at your place recently haven't you ! ! 

re: the size of the coastal it could be anywhere from a hatchy to ~10ft  i'm sure if you ring they will give you an approximate size of the newcomer, but you're right, they should give a guestimate of their size,

Does anyone know if there is something similar in SA ?


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 20, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Does anyone know if there is something similar in SA ?



I would love to know this too


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 20, 2010)

cosmicwolf4 said:


> I would love to know this too


 
how many in your collection now Cosmic ?? 

if they held one here in SA i think there would be a stampede


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 20, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> how many in your collection now Cosmic ??
> 
> if they held one here in SA i think there would be a stampede



Not wrong with the stampede Jax.
I have 8 now, plus bearded dragons and not forgetting the rest of the family of dogs and cats lol


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 20, 2010)

We won a carpet in the last ballot, they told us on the phone that she was about 1.5m
When we got her home and measured her on herp measure, she was actually 2.2m

A little bit of a difference.

Make sure you put up some pics MartinsMum


----------



## dragonboy69 (Sep 20, 2010)

booboomoomoo said:


> does anyone know the size of the turtles as when i go tomorrow to pick one up i dont want to have a large container and its only a little thing



guess to be on the safe side take a large size container as thats what ill be taking to pick up my turtle.
thank you for putting on the ballot DECCW.


----------



## Alldone (Sep 20, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> WOW, congrats.... you are going to need to rearrange something at home at this rate, you have really had a reptile explosion at your place recently haven't you ! !
> 
> re: the size of the coastal it could be anywhere from a hatchy to ~10ft  i'm sure if you ring they will give you an approximate size of the newcomer, but you're right, they should give a guestimate of their size,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is something similar in SA ?


 
My hubby is mega pissed at me for entering the ballot. This will be number five snake & we have the two pygmy beardies as well. I REALLY didn't think that I'd win.

As predicted the DECCW didn't return my phone call to give me an approx size. I have a 30L click clack set up that I guess will have to house whatever size python it is until I can work out what I need in the long term. I would have thought that a quick call to tell me if it's 30cm or 4m would not have been unreasonable - the guy in the office told me that he "can't answer any questions" so not to bother asking. Guess I'll have to wait & see.

Jax - if I bring ANY more reptiles into my house in the forseeable future I think I'm going to be a dead woman! :lol:


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 20, 2010)

:lol: any chance your diamonds are M & F ??? give it a few years and you may not have to 'bring' anymore in, you can do the " :shock: EGGS ! ! where did they come from ! ! " routine, 
worse case scenario make sure you get custody of the reptiles, oh, and the kids if they're house trained :lol:


----------



## Alldone (Sep 20, 2010)

Nah - he can take the kids - more room for reptiles - hahaa!


----------



## Alldone (Sep 21, 2010)

Got a call from the DECCW this morning & the python is a metre long & the guy said it is in excellent condition & handles really well. Phew! I had visions of a 14 foot monster who strikes everything that moves! Thankfully we're in Wollongong for the week so the drive to Hurstville for the pick up won't be as long. I'll get some pics tonight!


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 21, 2010)

MartinsMum said:


> Nah - he can take the kids - more room for reptiles - hahaa!


 
I like your thinking :lol: 

if your newcomer is anything like mine they grow rapidly in the first 2 years. so start thinking of an adult enclosure . . . seeing as the kids are going with 'Him' one of their rooms would be ideal, -a security screen on the window so you can leave it open for ventilation, put some glass in the door, leave the bed so its got somewhere to hide, ... throw an old sink in there for a water bowl and your done, the ideal outside enclosure, inside !


----------



## Norm (Sep 21, 2010)

Well done MartinsMum,
I`ve never entered the ballot because I never win anything, now I realise if you dont enter you cant win!

I`ve struck a comprimise at home, the 2 Diamonds are allowed inside, the rest in the garage and I can do what I want out there!


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I like your thinking :lol:
> 
> if your newcomer is anything like mine they grow rapidly in the first 2 years. so start thinking of an adult enclosure . . . seeing as the kids are going with 'Him' one of their rooms would be ideal, -a security screen on the window so you can leave it open for ventilation, put some glass in the door, leave the bed so its got somewhere to hide, ... throw an old sink in there for a water bowl and your done, the ideal outside enclosure, inside !



Jax, You are giving me ideas lol.......Now if I move Fred and Lisa out to the shed, put a glass door on the bedroom, move into Lisa's room....Hmmm


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 21, 2010)

just remember they dont know where these snakes come from, QUARANTINE is most important.


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 21, 2010)

Good point AM pythons, no good risking mites/sickness of your existing collection: my newcomers are segregated for 6 months, and are always handled last, washed hands between snakes as always. 

Is there anyone else on here that has been lucky with the Ballot, for all the people in that would have entered into it we have 2 here on this site. i'd like to hear from others if they had a good or bad outcome with any of the reptiles they received as a result.

@MartinsMum, save the hassle, just kick Fred out of the shed and install an airconditioner, problem sorted, unless you consider Fred in the house a problem, (i understand if you answer yes its a problem to that statement LOL)


----------



## Alldone (Sep 21, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> just remember they dont know where these snakes come from, QUARANTINE is most important.


Yep - definately. We already have quarantine in place for our 18mth diamond coz it was from a private seller, so we have the whole hand sanitiser thing happening at our place already.

We just got back from picking him up - he is a gorgeous thing - really placid & curious & closer to 1.8 metres than the 1 metre that they said. A bit bigger than our hatchies that's for sure! 

He seems in really good condition - will try to feed him tonight & see if he takes an adult mouse as they have no idea when he's eaten last. Wish me luck!


----------



## dragonboy69 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi got my turtle from the ballot want to say thanks for putting on the ballot.


----------



## jacorin (Sep 21, 2010)

i got my woma from the Coffs Harbour ballot......bloody great snake,so placid,so good with handling by the kids..esp my 9yr old daughter


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 21, 2010)

MartinsMum said:


> We just got back from picking him up - he is a gorgeous thing - really placid & curious & closer to 1.8 metres than the 1 metre that they said. A bit bigger than our hatchies that's for sure!
> 
> He seems in really good condition - will try to feed him tonight & see if he takes an adult mouse as they have no idea when he's eaten last. Wish me luck!



good to hear he has arrived safely, 1.8M will take a small /med (250g/300g) comfortably, so don't leave him on adult mice too long, he'll get hungry and cranky.... my 2m girl takes 300g every 10 days or so,

glad to hear other members have been so successful in the ballot draws, now i'm really upset they don't hold them in SA


----------



## jinin (Sep 22, 2010)

dragonboy69 said:


> Hi got my turtle from the ballot want to say thanks for putting on the ballot.


 
I Got one of the other turtles too.  hes great! Going to get him checked out at the vets though as it seems his eyelid is scared as it is bigger and more lighter than the other.


----------

